# French tax d´habitation



## Lea001 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all, 
I have a question and hope someone can answer.

I have lived in France for 5 months, sharing the flat with two other guys. One guy and myself are on the contract of the renting agreement. 

I have left half a year ago and I have received the bill for tax d´habitation. 

The problem is that the guys that have been sharing the flat with me will never pay their part (as for being just ass****s). 

Who has to pay this tax? Both who are written on the contract of the flat? What can actually happen if I do not pay it? I have no intention to come back to France...

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The taxe d'habitation is assessed against whoever was living in the house on January 1st of the year. If that was you (and especially if your name is on the lease) then you have to pay. If the other guys were on the lease on January 1st, then you're all jointly liable. If it was just you and one other guy, then it's up to the two of you to split the bill.

Do make sure the rental contract has been updated to show that you have moved out - before January 1 2014. Otherwise, you'll get the bill next year, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

